# How to find a qualified equine Physiotherapist



## SheadonSaffron (16 January 2010)

This post is in reply to a question I regularly answer - how can you find a fully qualified, fully insured, equine physiotherapist (or 'back person')?  

There is a real problem here of a lack of regulation of title.  Although the title 'Physiotherapist' or 'Physical Therapist' is protected, as soon as you put another word in front of it, i.e. 'Veterinary Physiotherapist', or 'Equine Physiotherapist', or 'Animal Physiotherapist', the title is no longer protected.  Therefore absolutely anyone could set themselves up tomorrow as a Veterinary Physiotherapist!  You can read more about the law regarding this (and find a copy of the Veterinary Act and the Veterinary Surgery Exemptions Order) here:  http://www.holistichorsehelp.com/page3/page8/page8.html 

The Association of Chartered Physiotherapists in Animal Therapy (ACPAT) is a Clinical Interest Group of the Chartered Society of Physiotherapy.  Animal Physiotherapists registered with ACPAT are guaranteed to be fully qualified and fully insured.  Qualified means a minimum of 7yrs training - first doing a BSc degree in Physiotherapy, then practicing physiotherapy (generally in the NHS) for a minimum of 2yrs, then a further 2yrs qualifying (generally through the Royal Veterinary College) as an Animal Physiotherapist or Veterinary Physiotherapist.  This is the same length of time it takes to qualify as a vet!  

Veterinary consent is essential before physiotherapy is given to an animal, again see the information above relating to the law - many people aren't aware of this and unscrupulous practitioners take advantage of this.  I have even heard (posted on another forum) that your insurance is negated if you pay for treatment for your horse that is given without prior vet consent, although I'm not sure how true this is.

ACPAT has a website, www.acpat.org, where you can find details of your local Veterinary Physiotherapist.

Hope this helps,

Sue


----------

